# Se souvenir des belles choses



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

J'ai accroché cette image au mur de mon bureau, sur le côté de l'armoire métallique où s'accumulent les supports d'archivage et les documentations périmées. Un simple rectangle de papier pour se souvenir tout à la fois de la beauté et de son mensonge. Un regard qui ne regarde pas, mais qui cache derrière son illusion toutes les armoires du monde, qui abolit par sa contemplation toute la laideur du monde.
C'est alors que je me suis souvenu des belles choses : les visages, les villes et les villages, les montagnes glissant dans l'océan sauvage, la chaleur du soleil sur ta peau.
Alors j'ai eu l'idée d'un fil naïf, simple, évident. Un fil sans bavardages inutiles où, comme des feuilles sur le chemisier de Katharine Hepburn, les images s'épanouiraient en rameaux, se succédant les unes au autres dans un mensonge grandissant que nous partagerions tous. Un fil d'images où la beauté développerait librement sa propre mystique : celle d'une perfection à la fois sensible et impossible, éclairant nos vies et tentant de nous rendre supportable la promiscuité quotidienne d'un monde bête à la laideur fantasmée, mais dont le grand paradoxe est d'être celui-là même où la beauté existe, où le fragile éphémère ressemble tant à l'éternité, le soleil et la mer en allés.

Bon voyage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Nexka (26 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai accroché cette image au mur de mon bureau, sur le côté de l'armoire métallique où s'accumulent les supports d'archivage et les documentations périmées.



Moi j'ai mis celle-ci





La couleur je trouve ça plus joli.









Désolé Doc  je sors :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

> ...un fil naïf, simple, évident. Un fil sans bavardages inutiles ... d'images où la beauté développerait librement sa propre mystique : celle d'une perfection à la fois sensible et impossible, éclairant nos vies et tentant de nous rendre supportable la promiscuité quotidienne d'un monde bête à la laideur fantasmée,



Quelques années encore à passer dans la naïveté, avant de comprendre qu'il y a bien deux mondes qui les séparent.






Longue vie, si doux, à ce fil.


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2006)

... regardez mon avatar : photo de Herman Leonard du tenor Dexter Gordon.


----------



## Nobody (26 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

... Pas leurs gosses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Quelques années encore à passer dans la naïveté, avant de comprendre qu'il y a bien deux mondes qui les séparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caro, j'aime mieux ta fille avec un regard un peu moins ... allumé !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un fil sans bavardages inutiles ...



Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut...


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

C'était trop gros? La voilà diminuée. 

J'ai encore rien compris? AHHHH! Ces Français...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Février 2006)

Doc.

Merci pour ce magnifique fil. Ne serait-il pas mieux dans le sous forum Port-Folio?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2006)

*Dans un cadre doré*
à la feuille d'or il trône dans le salon, au dessus du téléviseur


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans un cadre doré*
> à la feuille d'or il trône dans le salon, au dessus du téléviseur



Pourquoi je suis pas étonné ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2006)

...d'un ami qui revient de Chine ... ... ... puissent tous vos souhaits flotter au gré du vent et vous apporter la paix et la sérénité ...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...d'un ami qui revient de Chine ... ... ...



Il est arrivé a pied?





Tudju thebig ça fait plaisir de te voir!  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...d'un ami qui revient de Chine ... ... ... puissent tous vos souhaits flotter au gré du vent et vous apporter la paix et la sérénité ...


 On aurait pas un ami commun par hasard???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2006)

... du même ami ... un enfant inconnu ... part de notre humanité ...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai pas d'ami.

Trop froid.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On aurait pas un ami commun par hasard???


... s'appelle pas Michel par hasard ??????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... s'appelle pas Michel par hasard ??????


Et non, tant pis.


----------



## Imaginus (26 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas d'ami.
> 
> Trop froid.


Zont d'droles de luges din tin coin !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

En fait, vous pouvez fermer celui-ci aussi si ça vous chante. C'était pas fait pour le Bar. Je n'aurais pas dû l'ouvrir : j'ai un peu l'impression de baiser la belle Hélène dans les chiottes d'un bastringue. Désolé pour le dérangement, je me remets en mode b.ite-c.ouille et charcutaille.


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2006)




----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, vous pouvez fermer celui-ci aussi si ça vous chante. C'était pas fait pour le Bar. Je n'aurais pas dû l'ouvrir : j'ai un peu l'impression de baiser la belle Hélène dans les chiottes d'un bastringue. Désolé pour le dérangement, je me remets en mode b.ite-c.ouille et charcutaille.



Tu sais mon petit docounet, lepurfils de rien du tout et ses amis n'ont que la vie qu'ils méritent...

à savoir pas grand chose entouré de beaucoup de n'importe quoi....


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

Les endroits pour déconner ne manquent pas : laissez quelques fils dans le sujet d'origine, c'est mieux pour tout le monde et pour l'interêt du bar en particulier.


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2006)

Je suis désolé que ça finisse comme ça : on peut avoir de vrais moments d'échange et d'intimité dans un bar. On peut souffler un peu entre deux gorgées ou deux exhalaisons[SIZE=-1].

_bref , vous faites chier et je vois ce que je fais niveau coup de balais

édition :
le temps de lire et d'écrire et Amok vous a répondu  
_ [/SIZE]


----------



## rezba (26 Février 2006)

Y'a eu de l'effacement physique de posts où j'ai pas tout compris ? 

Brefle.

J'ai envie d'une avalanche. Dans toute sa force et sa beauté. Et son silence étreignant.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)




----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

Là où quatre ans auparavant, il n'y avait que pur sable.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Philippe (26 Février 2006)

Quelques images du Maroc, un pays splendide où j'ai vécu dix ans et que j'ai visité de fond en comble... c'était il y a bientôt vingt ans, j'y suis retourné ces dernières vacances, pour la première fois depuis mon départ... je n'aurais pas dû. Je garde de ces années quelques-uns de mes plus beaux souvenirs ; ceux-là, au moins, on ne me les enlèvera pas...






Beni-Isguen, très très au Sud






Une kasbah des gorges du Todgha






La Menara de Marrakech






Le quartier des tanneurs, dans la medina de Fès​

J'aurais bien voulu finir par un petit smiley, mais là... y'en a aucun...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Le quartier des tanneurs, dans la medina de Fès



Je vois qu'on est à peu près tous emmené chez le même vendeur de tapis...   



Cela dit: un beau souvenir le Maroc oui. Et une belle surprise aussi.


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

très bon fil ! excellente idée...
de belles images...
:x


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Février 2006)




----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Philippe (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Elle est formidable celle là ! :love:
Tout y est : la bouteille avec le bouchon capsuleur, les verres épais, la nappe, la simplicité des meubles derrière lui. Ca sent la maison de vacances, avec dehors les oliviers, les cailloux blancs, la mer, et le soleil qui brûle la vieille rembarde de fer de l'escalier !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Oups! désolé, j'avais insérer la vignette... Coui... que je suis.


Souvenir d'un début de soirée magique en Guadeloupe. Même l'orage nous a pas  empêché de nous balader.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Pan (27 Février 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

IN MEMORIAN

*Walter BENJAMIN*


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Merci à tous, dans la mesure du possible, de poster des images taille maximum (L ou l) de 500 pixels. C'est amplement suffisant pour une bonne lecture et je suis sûr que ceux qui ont une connexion pas très rapide apprécieront !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

J'ai écris un micro-post à son sujet, le 24 janvier dernier. Quelques heures après son décès. La soul rageuse de Wilson Pickett me manque. Il est vrai qu'on ne l'entendait plus guère depuis la fin des années 70 et l'arrivée du disco. Sa carrière a débuté en 1950, en Alabama en faisant les coeurs des Suprèmes. 

        A la différence des autres grands crooners de la Soul, Otis Redding, Marvin Gaye ou William Bell, sa voix, son grain, n'était que pure énergie. 

       Quelques unes de ses chansons sont connues de tous, _Mustang Sally_ en 67 ou _Get me back on time_ en 70. Il a toujours été l'éternel second. Mais c'est un des plus grands qui nous a quittés.

       J'ai la désagréable impression, avec le départ de Ray Barreto vendredi dernier que l'hécatombe s'accélère. 


Donc, *se souvenir des belles choses *:












_edit : ça fait du bien de les voir, je les entends tout le temps mais ne m'attarde jamais sur les images qu'ils nous ont laissé _


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Je me souviens, il y a un peu plus de huit ans de ça, ma première expérience avec un appareil photo numérique. Il y avait eu pas mal de ratés, puis, il y avait eu celle ci :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.

De la photo ou du bébé, je ne sais pas lequel est le plus réussi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

_THE MISFITS_
C'est plus qu'une fiction. C'est un moment très rare où les acteurs principaux ont joué leur propre vie.
Le "Help" de Marylin dans la nuit américaine, c'est celui de l'immense détresse de Norma Jean Baker. Son personnage, ce n'est plus l'icône Marylin, c'est bien Norma Jean : sensualité vécue comme un don et un fardeau, fragilité, relation de séduction-destruction avec les hommes, amour des animaux, femme-enfant.... :love: for ever :love: 
Clark Gable, vieux cow-boy fatigué, dépassé, dans un Far-West où les mustangs sont désormais transformés en pâtée pour chiens.... :love: 
Ces deux "stars" ne survivront pas au film.

Montgomery Clift, jeune cheval fou en pleine autodestruction dans le film, c'était aussi sa propre vie. :love:


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

TRACIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## elKBron (27 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


c est qui, c est qui c est qui ???? :rateau::love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> c est qui, c est qui c est qui ???? :rateau::love::love::love:



Asia Argento...


----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

J'édite mon post. Il était inutile. 


Le Doc a raison, ce n'est peut-être pas un fil pour le bar.


----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)

Un film qui a bercé mon enfance et qui continu toujours à m'émouvoir.


----------



## Philippe (27 Février 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Pour me souvenir des belles choses, au-dessus de mon bureau j'ai accroché ça... (àenfin à peu de choses près, c'est la même), et une photo de ma douce.






Même si l'une et l'autre, je les vois tous les jours. 
(la vraie beauté, on ne s'en lasse pas)

PS : Fais pas la gueule, Doc, il est chouette ton fil, et pis ça se passe bien maintenant  )


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2006)

Pas d'image. Juste une petite route une fin d'après-midi en hiver. Quelques collines autour, pas plus. Le ciel était bas, mais les nuages clairs. Et là, le soleil, par dessous, a filtré. Sa lumière rasante, douce et chaude a envahi la campagne. Lumière irréelle qui a tout éclairé, tout changé.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pour me souvenir des belles choses, au-dessus de mon bureau j'ai accroché ça... (àenfin à peu de choses près, c'est la même), et une photo de ma douce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les filles de la Rochelle
sont des sirènes faciles de l'amooooooooouuuuuuur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

>



     
:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> _Dans tes rêves !_


T'inquiète, m'en suis occupé en privé


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, c'est pourquoi je me permettais de penser que le terme "faciiiiiiile" ne collait pas.
> :afraid:


Ah non attends, je parlais de Ponkhead, là, pas de ta femme!  

(je sais je sais t'avais compris, j'ai le droit d'etre lourd hein)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> _Dans tes rêves !_


C'est pas moi, c'est la chanson qui dit ça !

Parce que dans la réalité, ce fut aussi :
Les filles de la Rochelle,
ont le rateau facille dans ta gueuuuuuuuuuule !

Dur la vie...


----------



## rezba (28 Février 2006)

J'accroche pas beaucoup de choses au dessus de mon bureau.

Mais il y à ça.
Trouvé je ne sais où.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2006)




----------



## Grug2 (28 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mars 2006)

:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

Et moi j'ai ceci au dessus de mon bureau ; reproduction d'une toile de Magritte !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (3 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'accroche pas beaucoup de choses au dessus de mon bureau.
> 
> Mais il y à ça.
> Trouvé je ne sais où.



J'aime beaucoup, vraiment...

...et ça aussi :love: 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Quand elle ne s'habille pas des artifices du mensonge, la photographie est une activité macabre qui ne donne à voir du réel que des images mortes. Sur la pellicule, la lumière est arrêtée dans sa course, le temps se fige, la matière devient inerte. À peine le déclencheur est-il relâché que tout s'enfuit de l'instant capturé. C'est ainsi : ce qui était soudain n'est plus, et le sourire de mon père sur le portrait de ses cinq ans est le sourire d'un enfant mort un jour de 1936.
J'aime les beaux mensonges, comme les amoureux de Doisneau ou le visage de Dietrich auréolé d'ombre. Ces photos-là sont différentes : elles ne montrent pas le réel, elles le subliment. Ce ne sont plus des images, ce sont des icônes humaines, des représentations qui transfigurent l'instant en éternité retrouvée. *Le baiser de l'Hôtel de Ville*, c'est n'est pas un portrait d'amoureux, c'est un portrait de l'amour ; et Marlene dans son train pour Shangaï n'est plus Marlene. Comme une vibration de l'air, la lumière et la matière prennent place. On les a tordues, on les a forcées, on a violé leur innocence, on a maté leurs rebuffades. Tout a été préparé avec minutie comme un banquet pour l'arrivée de la beauté. Quand elle arrive la garce... Parce qu'il faut être patient avec elle, ça ne marche pas à tous les coups.
Mes amis trouvent souvent que je me pose trop de questions. Je ne peux pas leur donner tort. Mais, tout de même, il m'interroge ce mensonge puissant de l'art qui abolit la mort, qui transforme le réel en idée, qui rend éternel l'éphémère et le périssable. Il y a là un miracle, un vrai miracle puisque comme eux il ne doit rien au hasard, mais qu'il recèle pourtant la même incertitude profonde et qu'on l'espère parfois en vain. Peut-être aussi est-ce dans mon regard qu'est le mensonge. Peut-être sont-ce mes yeux qui décident de l'éternité des choses. Et ce soir, tandis que la nuit pèse lourdement sur le grand salon où j'écris, je repense à la photo du petit prince de 1936 en me disant que peut-être, peut-être si je la grave une bonne fois pour toutes dans ma mémoire, si je lui donne pour moi le visage de l'enfance, je pourrais l'empêcher de mourir tout à fait.

Suggestion de lecture : _Les amoureux de l'Hôtel de Ville_ (extrait), par Philippe Delerm (éditions Folio).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

... Des amours révolues... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Ali Farka Touré est mort ce matin.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

..... de la voix chaude et terriblement sensuelle de Jean-Louis Trintignant.... Je crois que le jour où il nous quittera, je me souviendrai longtemps....... très longtemps..... de savoix.....

En film c'est déjà quelquechose... mais je l'ai vu au théâtre et  je suis allée le voir et l'écouter il y a quelques mois lors d'une tournée où il lisait des poèmes de Guillaume Appolinaire... j'en frissonne encore...... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug2 (20 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Se souvenir de la fourrure synthétique, bleu roi, d'un plan fixe du _"Mépris"_ de Jean-Luc Godard...
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _... Et du bitos et de la toge de Piccoli, et de l'Alfa Roméo cabriolet, et de la serviette de bain qui jamais ne tombe, et du canapé et des fauteuils...
> ...


Capri, la villa Malaparte&#8230; :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Capri, la villa Malaparte :love:


----------



## clampin (21 Mars 2006)

Moi, c'est un peu triste, mais c'est ma grand mère qui a quitté ce monde hier.... J'ai un tas de souvenirs mais le plus beau, ce sont ses 90 ans, l'an passé... un beau moment... Merci Mémé... A bientôt...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Il tourne autour de moi comme un mensonge, un beau mensonge &#224; la peau claire, aux yeux fi&#233;vreux et graves, un jeune mensonge au sourire lumineux et doux. Une de ces menteries &#224; l'horizon de cour d'&#233;cole, quand on dirait que je serais et que tu ferais comme si, et que, sous le pr&#233;au, ce serait l'Am&#233;rique.

Il est arriv&#233; sans pr&#233;venir un soir d'octobre, tra&#238;nant &#224; ses semelles et d'un air innocent sa petite avalanche de beaut&#233;. Il ne dit pas grand-chose. Il se contente de sourire. Je crois bien qu'au fil des mois, son sourire &#224; laiss&#233; une empreinte sur les murs de la maison. Cela explique sans doute pourquoi je le vois partout, des murs du salon au creux des draps froiss&#233;s par les nuits d'insomnie. Partout, jusqu'&#224; mon c&#339;ur o&#249; une petite cicatrice a la forme de ce sourire. Oui, m&#234;me l&#224;. M&#234;me ici.

Je ne compte plus les nuits o&#249; j'ai bascul&#233; doucement sa nuque au creux de ma main, couvrant ses yeux et son cou de baisers aussi secrets que ses silences, o&#249; j'ai caress&#233; son &#233;paule, o&#249; je l'ai port&#233; dans mes bras, extatique et reconnaissant, pliant sous le seul poids de son innocente splendeur. Je l'ai aim&#233;, mieux qu'aucun autre, pour son myst&#232;re, pour le simple miracle de sa pr&#233;sence, pour son souffle sur ma peau et la noirceur d&#233;termin&#233;e de son regard dans l'amour. Je l'ai aim&#233; avec cette douceur triste de l'abandon, comme s'il avait pu me quitter au matin, lui qui ne m'est jamais venu, comme s'il avait d&#251; partir.

Il est le bien-aim&#233;. Son parfum est un jardin o&#249; s'&#233;panouissent des fleurs sauvages. Sa peau est une ivresse meilleure que le vin. Et la soie de sa main dans la mienne serr&#233;e, tandis que son jeune sourire se penche et se pose au fond de mes yeux, fait monter dans mon c&#339;ur une ombre d'ind&#233;cence et de bonheur enfuis. Il est le bien-aim&#233;. Le soleil se l&#232;ve pour moi seul dans chacun de ses pas quand il approche. Le grand soleil o&#249; se r&#234;ve la nuit aux plaisirs murmur&#233;s. Le grand soleil &#233;namour&#233;. Le beau soleil du bel &#233;t&#233;.


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Se souvenir :

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.macg.co


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il tourne autour de moi comme un mensonge, un beau mensonge à la peau claire, aux yeux fiévreux et graves, un jeune mensonge au sourire lumineux et doux. Une de ces menteries à l'horizon de cour d'école, quand on dirait que je serais et que tu ferais comme si, et que, sous le préau, ce serait l'Amérique.
> 
> Il est arrivé sans prévenir un soir d'octobre, traînant à ses semelles et d'un air innocent sa petite avalanche de beauté. Il ne dit pas grand-chose. Il se contente de sourire. Je crois bien qu'au fil des mois, son sourire à laissé une empreinte sur les murs de la maison. Cela explique sans doute pourquoi je le vois partout, des murs du salon au creux des draps froissés par les nuits d'insomnie. Partout, jusqu'à mon cur où une petite cicatrice a la forme de ce sourire. Oui, même là. Même ici.
> 
> ...



Il me semble voir perler quelques gouttes de sang sur ta peau où une plaie n'arrive pas vraiment à cicatriser...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble voir perler quelques gouttes de sang sur ta peau où une plaie n'arrive pas vraiment à cicatriser...


Si je saigne, c'est que l'amour me fait encore _en vie_. Il sera bien temps de me plaindre le jour où je ne saignerai plus.


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 11505


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

Cairns International Airport, Queensland, Australia
August 1992

Dernier moment avant le retour du bout du monde


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)




----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Août 2006)

​
Il avait ce visage quand je l'ai rencontré un après-midi des années soixante ; il jouait et chantait dans les escaliers qui mènent au Sacré-Coeur, assis sagement, n'était pas encore très connu.

J'avais de suite adoré cette voix si particulière aussi lorsque j'eu la chance de le trouver là, devant moi, je me suis assise quelques marches plus bas et suis restée à l'écouter pendant un long moment.

Aujourd'hui, je me souviens encore de la couleur de son pull raglant, de la particularité du collier qu'il portait, composé de plaques argentées et de turquoises enchassées.

Je suis partie à regret, sur la pointe des pieds, le laissant à ses accords et aux textes de ses chansons... mais ça reste pour moi un très beau souvenir.

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)




----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)




----------



## da capo (18 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas le choix vous êtes mon roi


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2006)

Sans photo, sans image, je l'ai ai &#233;gar&#233;es. Seuls subsistent les souvenirs.

D&#233;cembre 90.
Nous r&#233;veiller sans contrainte.
Vider nos poches. Compter les quelques francs n&#233;cessaires et filer &#224; peine d&#233;barbouill&#233;, filer au petit d&#233;jeuner &#224; l'heure du go&#251;ter.

Errer la nuit et chercher l'image, l'&#233;motion.

Puis, la maladie, soudaine.





Nous souvenir des belles choses, pour vivre encore, toujours et prolonger notre amour.

Je l'aime.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

Nous devons avoir des souvenirs assez proches... Mais ce n'est pas l'endroit...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2006)

...j'ai &#233;dit&#233; ce message parce que ce n'&#233;tait ni le lieu ni le moment...
Mes excuses !


...juste un gros coup de blues qui n'a fait que passer...


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

Je me réjouis déjà de me souvenir de la journée présente.

Je suis certain que ce sera une très belle journée, en tout cas, je ferais tout pour ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

La voix de Catherine Langeais dans "La séquence du spectateur"


----------



## stefdefrejus (22 Août 2006)

Le plus beau jour de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)




----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2006)

Elle est bonne.

C'est ta soeur ???


----------



## Craquounette (3 Septembre 2006)

septembre 2002 - septembre 2006

4 ans d'espoir, de promesses, de traitement, de d&#233;sillusion, de d&#233;sespoir... 

4 ans &#224; t'attendre...

Peut-&#234;tre pour ne jamais te voir...

Mais pour y croire... toujours...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2006)

.......


----------



## joanes (4 Septembre 2006)

Aaaaargh :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
La plus belle femme du monde


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Jack Lemon, très , très grand comédien malheureusement décédé en 2001...


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Tout était prêt : musique, lecture, appareil photo.
Nous avions investi la salle de travail.

Le personnel se prétait avec gentillesse à notre mise en scène : poser pour l'enfant à venir, celui qui viendrait d'ici quelques heures.
Infirmières et sages femmes, aides soignantes, seules ou en groupe, toutes posèrent pour la mémoire.
Une à une les photos se chargeaient de lumière, de sourires, de gène parfois.

Bien plus tard, la nuit, l'enfant naquit d'une mère fatiguée mais heureuse.
Et moi, hagard, hirsute, je lui donnais son premier bain tandis que crépitait toujours l'appareil photo que j'avais confié au personnel.


Je me souviens si bien de tous ces instants, j'entends encore les musiques, je revois presque les visages.



De ces instants, pourtant, il ne reste rien que mes souvenirs.
La pellicule était mal engagée.


Se souvenir des belles choses, s'en souvenir à défaut de mieux.


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2006)

je me souviens de la fum&#233;e &#226;cre
et du papier aluminium,
de la ligne qui s'effa&#231;ait devant moi
des dragons et des chim&#232;res

je me souviens du vide que je dominais
cheveux et visage frapp&#233;s par le vent
et de celui dans lequel je plongeais

des arbres qui me parlaient
des ombres qui m'&#233;touffaient.

et de ces concerts de corps perdus
de bras aux veines tendues
de l'&#233;cho des rires et des silences
qui accompagnaient ma fuite

combien de temps j'aurai couru sur place
&#224; me cogner la t&#234;te, &#224; me briser les membres
contre les fins barreaux de cette cage molletonn&#233;e

je me souviens de ceux qui ne sont pas revenus



Se souvenir des belles choses pour ne pas les revivre.

*Berlin ou ailleurs*


----------



## juju palavas (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je me souviens de la fumée âcre
> et du papier aluminium,
> de la ligne qui s'effaçait devant moi
> des dragons et des chimères
> ...



 si j'ai bien compris le poète pas de regrets...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je me souviens de la fumée âcre
> et du papier aluminium,
> de la ligne qui s'effaçait devant moi
> des dragons et des chimères
> ...



Putain! Muet le fil, Starmac...
Même si je revois une partie de tout ce que tu évoques....
Muet


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! Muet le fil, Starmac...
> M&#234;me si je revois une partie de tout ce que tu &#233;voques....
> Muet



Bon, d'accord, la prochaine fois, je ressors mes posters de Kiss.

je commence tout de suite&#8230; tiens.







[/centre]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, la prochaine fois, je ressors mes posters de Kiss.
> 
> je commence tout de suite tiens.
> 
> ...




Bof, des petits joueurs, ceux là, ils avaient le choix entre le talent d'Alice Cooper et leur trousse de maquillage, ils ont pris la trousse ! 



Sinon, pour les balises, t'es pas encore tout à fait au point ​


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


>



:love:


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2006)

SIGLO XX



Parce que le bassiste était retenu, me voilà propulsé sur scène pour faire la balance à sa place. Quelques coups de médiators sur sa basse plus tard, le reste du groupe me rejoint pour Sweet Jane histoire de caler le son global.

J'ai fait ma première partie sur un nuage

SIGLO XX chez *Play It Again Sam* s'il en reste


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Alors oui, le monde s'&#233;tend autour de notre table, tout le vaste monde triste et beau qui s'&#233;vanouit dans ton regard o&#249; brille mon d&#233;sir, et la chaleur du chocolat contre ma main. Les voitures et les camions passent pr&#232;s de nous sur l'avenue, mais loin, tellement loin pourtant de ton visage dont seul je me souviens. Je ne me rappelle ni de la couleur des murs, ni m&#234;me de celle des banquettes o&#249; nous &#233;tions assis. Je ne me rappelle que de tes questions, simples et difficiles, des sourires indulgents que m'arrachait leur innocence, de la saveur du cacao br&#251;lant ma bouche et surtout &#8212; surtout &#8212; de la joliesse de ton tendre sourire tendu vers moi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Septembre 2006)

20 septembre... 30 ans déjà...


Et toutes ces choses...


...


----------



## Saltabadil (22 Septembre 2006)

Je me souviens d'avoir lu Le jeune homme, la mort et le temps de Richard Matheson.

Je me souviens d'avoir écouté Mahler.

Je me souviens d'avoir redécouvert que je voulais l'Absolu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:


> Je me souviens d'avoir redécouvert que je voulais l'Absolu.



Ça mange pas de pain...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, 23 septembre 2006 ..... 20 ans que mon père s'en est allé .... 20 ans que mon "maître à penser" s'est envolé dans l'azur d'un clair matin de septembre ... 20 ans que sa montre s'est figée pour l'éternité...
Je me souviendrai toujours d'une belle journée de mai où le médecin lui a annoncé qu'il n'en avait plus que pour quelques mois ... j'étais seul avec lui ... il n'avait pas voulu que ma mère nous accompagne.
Quand nous sommes sortis de la clinique, il était serein alors que j'étais effondré ... il m'a regardé avec un sourire et m'a dit textuellement (je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie) : "Savoir à peu près quand on va mourir ... ça c'est du luxe !!!!!! Maintenant, on n'en parle plus !!!!!!" ... et jusqu'à la fin, on n'en a plus jamais parlé ... j'ai passé avec lui les 5 mois les plus denses de toute mon existence et aujourd'hui, je m'en souviens encore ...
Pas de larmes, pas de tristesse ... juste un peu de nostalgie pour l'homme qui m'a appris la vie, l'humour, l'amour des autres, et surtout la dérision de soi ... c'était mon père, mon ami ... à l'instant, je caresse son journal ... il tenait tant à ce journal dans lequel il inscrivait journellement les choses importantes de notre vie ... la dernière page écrite est datée du 15 septembre ... je l'ai lue des centaines de fois, tentant de déchiffrer l'indéchiffrable, tentant de discerner au-delà des mots un message mystérieux ou subliminal sans jamais y parvenir ... il y est écrit tout simplement : "Il faudra que je pense à tailler le lierre ... le mur va s'abîmer ..." - les plus étrange, c'est que nous n'avions jamais eu de lierre dans le jardin... ... ... ... 
Le 1er novembre, comme chaque année, je serai au bout de la jetée d'Ostende ... mais ça c'est une autre histoire... ... ...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Septembre 2006)

Se laisser entrainer dans quelques sombres ruelles... Traverser des jardins, des prés sous un ciel sans lune... Entrer dans une vieille tour restaurée... S'asseoir contre le mur... Admirer cette charpente... Admirer la lueur des bougies, les flammes qui dansent, les ombres sur le mur...

Un musicien... Sa guitare... Quelques vieilles chansons écossaises qui vous prennent aux tripes... Se laisser bercer par les mélodies folk... Dramatiques... Mélancoliques... 

Juste une excellente soirée

S'en souvenir... La guarder quelque part dans un coin de la mémoire...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2006)

Voil&#224; voil&#224;... 5 ans d&#233;j&#224;! j'te fais une bise mon pti fr&#233;ro... ben oui, maintenant je suis plus grande que toi! h&#233;h&#233;! 

Je suis partag&#233;e entre plusieurs sentiments... je crois que d'un c&#244;t&#233; je t'en veux, enfin je sais pas si j'en veux &#224; toi, mais en tout cas j'en veux &#224; qqn, Dieu? non, j'y crois pas. 
J'en veux &#224; qqn de m'avoir r&#233;veill&#233;e, tir&#233;e de mon enfance tranquille pour me dire que la mort existait, qu'elle &#233;tait m&#234;me plus proche que ce que l'on pensait. Tiens tu sais quoi? Tu sais ma premi&#232;re pens&#233;e quand j'ai su que tu &#233;tais plus l&#224;, ben j'ai dit: "pourquoi nous?". Je sais, c'est &#233;go&#239;ste, mais je pouvais pas croire que c'&#233;tait possible, ce genre de choses, &#231;a arrive qu'aux autres non? 

Je pleure moins ton absence que la vie qu'on aurait pu encore mener ensemble. Et puis, j'ai peur maintenant. Je vis dans la peur. J'angoisse que les gens que j'aime ou simplement que j'appr&#233;cie disparaissent, parce que maintenant, je sais que c'est notre destin. 

Desfois, je cherche une explication. Je me dis que de toute fa&#231;on tu aurais e&#251; un cancer plus tard, et que tu aurais beaucoup plus souffert. Ou je me dis que de toute fa&#231;on tu &#233;tais triste, et qu'il &#233;tait mieux pour toi de partir. Je sais pas, c'est juste pas normal de mourir &#224; ton &#226;ge. Je cherche une raison, mais je trouve pas et je crois que je trouverai jamais. C'&#233;tait ton heure, comme a dit une amie. 

J'ai peur maintenant, j'ai peur de mourir, j'ai peur de souffrir, j'ai peur de ce qu'il y a de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. Tiens d'ailleurs, o&#249; es-tu maintenant? En fait c'est hyper dur de pas croire au Paradis, j'aurais au moins pu penser que tu &#233;tais l&#224;-haut avec grand-maman et grand-papa. Mais non, j'y crois pas. &#231;a me rend folle de ne pas savoir o&#249; tu es. Je peux pas me r&#233;soudre &#224; me dire que tu n'es plus l&#224;. Tu dois forc&#233;ment &#234;tre encore quelque part. Ah! Ce besoin de tout ma&#238;triser, cela me perdra... 

Voil&#224;, je viens d'avoir 21 ans, mais je suis redevenue une enfant qui a besoin de parler &#224; sa peluche pour se rassurer, qui est incapable d'&#233;tudier, incapable d'avoir des relations normales avec les gens, peureuse, phobique, malade... 

Quel coup au ventre... 5 ans, mais j'ai toujours aussi mal. As-tu souffert? J'aimerai tellement savoir. Savoir aussi pourquoi tu es parti. Voil&#224;, notre famille n'est pas plus soud&#233;e qu'avant malgr&#233; la tristesse et les promesses. Moi, j'ai juste envie de hurler parfois que j'ai mal, mais la Mort chez nous, c'est tabou (m&#234;me si j'aime pas ce mot).

Je peux pas faire ton deuil parce que je peux pas accepter que la mort laisse une famille dans la tristesse et le d&#233;sespoir. Je suis tomb&#233;e un 1er octobre 2001 et je n'arrive pas &#224; me relever...

A plus, Alex...

PS. Bon, ce fil s'appelle se souvenir des belles choses, c'est vrai, c'est la seule chose qui me reste: les souvenirs partag&#233;s avec toi. Quand on faisait les d&#233;biles par exemple, ou bien quand tu t'amusais avec la mie de pain... &#231;a me manque tout &#231;a.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

1934  Les "jumelles" Dionne

Temps pauvre, temps dur.

Parents sans le sous, avec, déjà, 5 enfants à nourrir.

Puis, maman met au monde des quintuplées. Nées au Nord de lOntario francophone. Cinq fillettes, exactes copies lune de lautre, finalement utilisées à des fins commerciales, pour les poches du gouvernement. Et il a fait beaucoup d'argent.

Enfants mises "sous verre", animaux de cirque, charmantes créatures...

Ça ne sest pas bien terminé.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quil sagisse dun gros beauf jetant des yeux denvie sur la voiture customisée de son voisin, dun respectable utilisateur de Macintosh gonflé dorgueil à la seule évocation de sa machine et la comparant non sans quelque imbécile fierté à celle des autres, dun dialogue de sourds autour dune bibliothèque iTunes idéale (puisque la merde, cest le goût de lautre), de celui-ci, qui a grande gloire davoir déniché la même pièce que tout le monde à moitié prix, ou de celui-là, fou de joie davoir enfin posté un six millième message au contenu monosyllabique, tous sont mes frères et je les aime ainsi.


Love.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

L'orthographe exacte est &#171; glove &#187;.


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Les bons souvenirs ça me rend toujours tristes. C'est con parce qu'ils ne sont pas perdus, ils sont là on peut piocher dedans de temps en temps. 
Au lieu de ressasser sans arrêt les mauvais.

J'ai vécu dans les vignes, une prairie, un verger, des cerisiers où grimper et un poulailler encombré des objets les plus divers récolté par mon grand père.
Toute la famille frères, soeurs, oncles, tantes, cousins avons vécu dans moins de 1 kilomètre carré à un moment donné, les uns sur les autres. Mais personne ne souhaitait reprendre le flambeau du patriarche, 3ème génération de viticulteurs-agriculteurs dans le beaujolais ...
Avec mon cous' de 6 mois l'aîné, nous avions un terrain de jeu privilégié et des trésors à rechercher notamment dans ce poulailler (pourquoi ce stock impressionnant de baleines de parapluie rouillés ?). Un poteau électrique nous permettait de glisser de vieux tonneaux d'huile à la base. Nous tenions à deux dedans. Les boules puantes qu'on faisait avec tous le souffre qui traînait ... Maintenant le cous' t'es dans la chimie, ça ne m'étonnes même pas. T'avais un laboratoire avec éprouvettes et bec bunsen et nous avons dû tester les résistances physiques et chimiques de bien d'insectes, toujours soulagés (pour moi) et déçus (pour toi) que le jeu prenne fin. 
On s'est fait engueulé mais on nous laissait quand même explorer les alentours, le grand père nous suivant à la trace et nous récriminait de loin : "N'allez pas énerver les poules, elles pondent plus après !", "casser pas les branches des arbres, on aura pas de fruits!"
Nous connaissions par coeur ces arbres et où se trouvaient les deux pieds de vignes avec des raisins blancs. Ah ouais putain, la bataille de raisins juste avant les vendanges ! Mais on a été con de le faire devant la maison.
La carabine à plomb et la boîte aux lettres des voisins mais y'a jamais eut de retour, les voisins devaient s'en foutre. La vieille conne dans la cour et ses pallaissons qu'on a ruinés. Les jours de mariage où les voitures garées près de l'église reçurent leurs lots de tomates et de courgettes pourries ou simplement énormes. 
La cabane qui donnait sur la route avec un toit terrasse.
Les premières cigarette de sureau et puis à n'importe quoi tant qu'on test. 
On avait aussi ramassé des kilos de pépites de tournesol, mais bonjour la crise de foie. 
Le cous' t'étais censé me surveiller et être responsable de moi mais c'était plutôt moi qui m'inquiétait quand, pris d'une soudaine idée tu partais en courant. Tu revenais avec deux bâtons et j'avais plus qu'à me défendre.  
Faut dire qu'on regardait Conan le Barbare, Rocky, Terminator, La guerre des étoiles, Les Gremmlins, L'histoire sans fin ... les jours de pluie. Années 80 obligent. 
Et on chantait tu te rappelles, enfin chanter, c'est parti de l'imitation du diable de Tazmanie et puis on s'est mis en rythme avec des onomatopées à grand renfort de postillons. On tenait même un moment avant de devenir tout rouge et de reprendre notre souffle. 
On se disait que plus tard on vivrait dans une grande maison avec pleins de potes.
T'étais toujours en action, j'étais dans la lune avec Peter Pan, tu me présentais de temps en temps à tes potes et je pouvais rester une soirée et une nuit sans rien dire ...

Et puis le patriarche sest éteint, ils se sont tous transformés en rapaces 
Chaque mètre carré de ce putain de patrimoine est maintenant répertorié.

Ouais faut que je passe te voir le cous' ... T'es juste en face.
Mais toi aussi tu peux passer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

Des nouvelles d'un copain, &#231;a, &#231;a fait se souvenir des belles choses...
Un mail venu d'Irlande, comme &#231;a, &#224; l'improviste, mon copain Pixie, l'anglais fou rest&#233; bloqu&#233; dans les ann&#233;es 70, barbe et van pourri &#224; l'appui...

Vach'te, il se souvient encore de moi...
Vach'te, il va falloir que j'y retourne...
Sauf que notre auberge espagnole &#224; nous est occup&#233;e par d'autres depuis bien longtemps.
Paul le cureton dingue est reparti en ermitage...
Tom le pollack &#224; Cracovie.
Marloes l'obs&#233;d&#233;e doit draguer en Hollande maintenant...
Doit plus yavoir que Seamus qui continue &#224; servir des Guinness &#224; d'autres f&#234;l&#233;s de passage...

Salaud de Pixie qui me rappelle tout &#231;a...
Qui me rappelle que les vraies belles choses, on aura beau retourner l&#224; ou on les a trouv&#233;es, elles n'existent plus qu'en souvenir.
Qu'est-ce qu'il dit d&#233;j&#224;?
"Westport is as ever, people come and go as you did yourself."

Un mail qui fout les poils, c'est pas souvent...

Enfoir&#233; de po&#232;te, va...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

Mon p'tit Bobby a la pustule nostalgique, l&#224; dis donc ! 

&#199;a me rappelle ce jeune dandy, toujours &#224; la pointe de l'&#233;l&#233;gance, un jour, sous l'Arc de Triomphe, alors qu'il nous faisait "Aldo la classe" (l'aventure c'est l'aventure), la main tendue en avant, j'y secoue la cendre de ma cigarette (eh oui, j'&#233;tais jeune et inconscient encore) en disant "merci mon brave". La crise de fou-rire qui &#224; suivi &#224; bien dur&#233; une demi-heure, les gens autour se demandaient s'il ne valait pas mieux nous faire interner ... Nous &#233;tions la "bande des quatre", Patrice (le jeune dandy), Marcel (le dragueur au baratin), Marc (celui qui a mal tourn&#233; ... Il est devenu commissaire de police ), et Pascal. 

Deux ans apr&#232;s ce m&#233;morable fou-rire, le lendemain de mon retour du service militaire, je manque Patrice de cinq minutes, il avait pris la voiture de son p&#232;re pour aller chercher sa petite amie. Deux heures apr&#232;s, il nous quittait sur une table d'op&#233;ration d'Henri Mondor. Dans la voiture qui venait en face, sur le quai d'Ivry, le conducteur &#224; eu une crise cardiaque, les deux voitures se sont percut&#233;es de face. Les pompiers nous on dit que pendant tout le temps qu'ils ont pass&#233; &#224; le d&#233;sincarc&#233;rer, il avait plaisant&#233; avec eux. Une put.ain d'h&#233;moragie interne que le chirurgien n'a pas pu juguler ... :hein:  

Mais pourquoi je ne suis pas arriv&#233; dix minutes plus t&#244;t, ce jour l&#224; ? Je l'aurais bien retard&#233; assez pour qu'il n'y ait personne en face du cardiaque au moment crucial ... 

Bobby, voil&#224; que ta pustule nostalgique est contagieuse.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Octobre 2006)

Pour se souvenir de ton petit. Car il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; petit, ce grand qui est maintenant sous terre. Mais surtout, pour laisser une trace, si infime soit-elle, de ce que tu vis. Car toi, tu restes l&#224;, et tu ne dis rien. Sauf "Rien de pire..."

Pourtant, il t&#8217;a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;mue ce magnifique, puis fait rire. Il t&#8217;a bien s&#251;r d&#233;&#231;ue. C&#8217;&#233;tait ton premier, sur une liste de cinq. Un amour sans fin. Un fils, un homme. Un malade, s&#251;rement. D&#8217;une grande beaut&#233;, pour g&#226;cher le tableau.

Voil&#224; exactement un an, il a d&#233;cid&#233; de sauter le grand pont. Il est parti, laissant  derri&#232;re lui une tonne de culpabilit&#233;. 

Tout laissait croire qu&#8217;il allait encore t&#8217;emmerder jusqu&#8217;&#224; la fin de tes jours. Voil&#224;, c&#8217;est fait. Il a r&#233;ussi, le salaud. 

Col&#232;re vaine. Esp&#233;rance de libert&#233;.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Octobre 2006)

"sans bavardage &#233;vident"... en effet, d&#233;sol&#233;e.

Voici, pour me faire un tout petit peu pardonner, la plus haute montagne des Adirondacks et de l&#8217;&#201;tat de New York. Mont Marcy. 

Bien-&#234;tre. Retour aux sources.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime ces lignes émouvantes, mais...
> Ce sujet dérive, parce que sans doute il remplit un besoin de dire qui prenait corps dans d'autres sujets, dans les caves désormais.
> _Les villes de grande solitude, la mer qui roule, nice people, et d'autres encore..._



Se souvenir des villes de grandes solitude...

Se souvenir de la mer qui roule...

C'est l'automne... il faut parfois attendre d'avoir de nouveau touché le fond... probablement d'ici quelques semaines... et ensuite... hop, une bonne poussée sur les jambes...

Et puisque je passe par ici... 






"A l'amour comme à la guerre"...


----------



## IP (9 Octobre 2006)

Je me souviens toujours du premier jour où je vous est vu, pour mon entretien d'embauche.
J'étais jeune et sans expériences, on a parlé Macintosh et vous m'avez embauché.
Vous m'avez fait confiance pendant 6 ans, puis vous avez pris votre retraite, le joli Imac G4 que je vous avais choisis sous le bras.

Nos discussions nocturnes ont continuées devant votre Imac, pour prouvez à votre fils qu'il vous était possible de discuter avec votre petite fille en visioconférence sur un Macintosh.

Vous étiez heureux, vous et votre femme, de voir cette pitchounette à 2000 km de là. J'en étais aussi content que vous.

J'ai toujours apprécié votre présence et votre humanité.

Votre passion du Macintosh à marqué jusqu'à votre fils.

Depuis vendredi, je suis malheureux. Vous êtes partis trop tôt.
Vous laissez votre famille et vos amis très tristes ainsi.

Petit post à la mémoire Michel, Macévangéliste partit trop vite....      (P.....ain de coeur)


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2006)

La colère raisonnée de cet homme, un jour de septembre 1981.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> La col&#232;re raisonn&#233;e de cet homme, un jour de septembre 1981.


Le texte int&#233;gral du discours, sur le site de la Documentation fran&#231;aise. 

_« Monsieur le pr&#233;sident, mesdames, messieurs les d&#233;put&#233;s, j'ai l'honneur au nom du Gouvernement de la R&#233;publique, de demander &#224; l'Assembl&#233;e nationale l'abolition de la peine de mort en France. »_


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2006)

_Mais qui est donc ce Roger Corr&#232;ze qui clamait que Badinter n'appartenait pas &#224; l'histoire de la France ???_


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> _Mais qui est donc ce Roger Corr&#232;ze qui clamait que Badinter n'appartenait pas &#224; l'histoire de la France ???_



sonnyboy ?


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> La colère raisonnée de cet homme, un jour de septembre 1981.



Cet été, on se demandait avec mon frère comment on exécutait les gens en France juste avant l'abolition de la peine de mort. 
Mon frère est de 81 et moi de 79, donc la peine de mort c'est un peu vague et loin pour nous.  Et en même temps elle était toujours active quand je suis née. 
Donc moi je pensais qu'on utilisait la pendaison mon frère ne savait pas trop, mais nous étions tout deux assez septique sur l'hypothèse que l'on est pu encore se servir de la guillotine en 77.
Et ben si. Ca nous a fait bizarre. Bien que dans le fond peu importe la méthode.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Je penche plut&#244;t pour l'injection l&#233;thale.
En tout cas, la guillotine, pas de doute possible, c'est non. 

edit :
Ceci dit, il est possible qu'on s'&#233;loigne du sujet en effet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ca nous a fait bizarre. Bien que dans le fond peu importe la méthode.



Ben, par exemple, le pal c'est très très très taquin comme méthode...


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je penche plutôt pour l'injection léthale.
> En tout cas, la guillotine, pas de doute possible, c'est non.
> 
> edit :
> Ceci dit, il est possible qu'on s'éloigne du sujet en effet...



Tu réponds à ma question? Non parce que effectivement en 1977 le dernier condamné à mort Français a bien été guillotiné sur la place publique. Pas d'injection létale, ni de pal 



Et pour en revenir au sujet. C'est vrai que l'abolition de la peine de mort est une trés belle chose à se souvenir. Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, un Canadien m'a demandé ce que le gouvernement Miterand avait apporté à la France (oui ils ont des drôles de questions des fois :hein: ) . Et ben la première chose que je lui ai répondu, sans réfléchir, c'est "l'abolition de la peine de mort"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> effectivement en 1977 le dernier condamné à mort Français a bien été guillotiné sur la place publique.



Non pas tout à fait, je ne me souviens plus quand les exécutions publiques ont été supprimées, mais c'était avant ma naissance. Guillotine, oui, mais en "petit comité".


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2006)

Un peu d'histoire. Mais restons dans le sujet...


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

......ça laisse pensif  

"Willie Francis: black 17-year-old boy, condemned in 1946, survived to the first attempt to kill him. An eye witness said: "I saw the executioner switching on and the sentenced's lips swelling, his body tense and strained. I heard the electrician telling to his colleague to send in more juice [electricity] when I saw Willie Francis still alive, and the colleague said he couldn't send more electricity. Then Willie cried: 'Stop it, let me breathe!'. Then he said he had felt his head and his left leg burning, he had jumped against the strings and he had seen blue, pink and grey dots".
He was executed one year later, successfully."

vu ici

...+ l'émission sur Arte hier soir concernant cette jeune femme accusée d'avoir assassiné sa famille et exécutée alors que tout l'innocentait....

....la nature humaine est une chose formidable ! ...pour ses extrêmes


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

...par exemple qquand je me souviens...

....du premier regard de ma fille, née sans pleurer, dans l'intimité de notre foyer !!!!
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

Et moi de ce coup de téléphone, *à 4 h du matin,* ce 26 avril 1983, où on m'annonçait que je devais me rendre toutes affaires cessantes à la maternité de l'hôpital Antoine Beclere de Clamart ... Ma femme allait accoucher d'une minute à l'autre de Gaël, mon fils aîné.

Mon fils Gaël, né le 26 avril 1983 à ... *Midi et demi*, le petit salopiot ! :rateau: :love: :love:

_D'ailleurs, encore aujourd'hui, pour le faire lever avant cette heure là* ... :mouais:_


(*) Quand il ne travaille pas


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non pas tout &#224; fait, je ne me souviens plus quand les ex&#233;cutions publiques ont &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233;es, mais c'&#233;tait avant ma naissance. Guillotine, oui, mais en "petit comit&#233;".



Depuis 1939. Le dernier ex&#233;cut&#233; en public est Alfred Weinmann. On ex&#233;cutait alors les condamn&#233;s au lever du jour, au petit matin, quoi. Mais l'ex&#233;cuteur en chef de la Troisi&#232;me r&#233;publique, Anatole Deibler, venait de mourir quelques mois auparavant, apr&#232;s 395 ex&#233;cutions publiques &#224; son compteur. C'est son premier assistant, devenu chef, Jules-Henri Desfourneaux, qui officie le 17 juin 1939. Et il fait plusieurs erreurs. Tout d'abord, il se trompe d'heure, confondant l'heure l&#233;gale et l'heure du soleil. L'ex&#233;cution a lieu non pas &#224; 03h50, mais &#224; 04h35.
Et le soleil brille d&#233;ja. Les photographes qui couvrent la sc&#232;ne ont, pour la premi&#232;re fois depuis longtemps, l'occasion d'immortaliser la guilotine en fonctionnement en plein jour.
Et ce d'autant plus que Weinmann n'est pas des plus coop&#233;ratifs. Il y a quelques jours, Albert Lebrun, le pr&#233;sident du conseil, a graci&#233; son complice, Million. Mais pas lui, "l'Allemand". Alors Weinmann proteste, rentre la t&#234;te dans les &#233;paules, tant et si bien qu'on doit si reprendre &#224; trois fois pour le mettre le cou sur le bois, et que l'ex&#233;cution s'&#233;ternise, &#224; la grande joie des porteurs d'objectifs, dont les clich&#233;s feront le tour du monde.
Une semaine plus tard, Albert Lebrun publie le d&#233;cret-loi interdisant la publicit&#233; des ex&#233;cutions capitales.
Fin de la parenth&#232;se.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Depuis 1939. Le dernier ex&#233;cut&#233; en public est Alfred Weinmann. On ex&#233;cutait alors les condamn&#233;s au lever du jour, au petit matin, quoi. Mais l'ex&#233;cuteur en chef de la Troisi&#232;me r&#233;publique, Anatole Deibler, venait de mourir quelques mois auparavant, apr&#232;s 395 ex&#233;cutions publiques &#224; son compteur. C'est son premier assistant, devenu chef, Jules-Henri Desfourneaux, qui officie le 17 juin 1939. Et il fait plusieurs erreurs. Tout d'abord, il se trompe d'heure, confondant l'heure l&#233;gale et l'heure du soleil. L'ex&#233;cution a lieu non pas &#224; 03h50, mais &#224; 04h35.
> Et le soleil brille d&#233;ja. Les photographes qui couvrent la sc&#232;ne ont, pour la premi&#232;re fois depuis longtemps, l'occasion d'immortaliser la guilotine en fonctionnement en plein jour.
> Et ce d'autant plus que Weinmann n'est pas des plus coop&#233;ratifs. Il y a quelques jours, Albert Lebrun, le pr&#233;sident du conseil, a graci&#233; son complice, Million. Mais pas lui, "l'Allemand". Alors Weinmann proteste, rentre la t&#234;te dans les &#233;paules, tant et si bien qu'on doit si reprendre &#224; trois fois pour le mettre le cou sur le bois, et que l'ex&#233;cution s'&#233;ternise, &#224; la grande joie des porteurs d'objectifs, dont les clich&#233;s feront le tour du monde.
> Une semaine plus tard, Albert Lebrun publie le d&#233;cret-loi interdisant la publicit&#233; des ex&#233;cutions capitales.
> Fin de la parenth&#232;se.



 Dis donc, toi, ton vrai nom, c'est pas Robert PETIT ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2006)

... j'ai toujours été terrifié par ces histoires d'exécution ... rien que d'en parler me donne le frisson...
Quand j'étais au Zaïre, il y avait régulièrement des exécutions publiques dont certaines se déroulaient dans le stade de Kinshasa ... selon la gravité des faits reprochés aux condamnés, ils étaient soit fusillés, soit trucidés à la baïonnette... atroce et indigne !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; terrifi&#233; par ces histoires d'ex&#233;cution ... rien que d'en parler me donne le frisson...
> Quand j'&#233;tais au Za&#239;re, il y avait r&#233;guli&#232;rement des ex&#233;cutions publiques dont certaines se d&#233;roulaient dans le stade de Kinshasa ... selon la gravit&#233; des faits reproch&#233;s aux condamn&#233;s, ils &#233;taient soit fusill&#233;s, soit trucid&#233;s &#224; la ba&#239;onnette... atroce et indigne !!!!!



Mobutu a toujours &#233;t&#233; un grand humaniste ...  :mouais:


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... selon la gravité des faits reprochés aux condamnés, ils étaient soit fusillés, soit trucidés à la baïonnette... atroce et indigne !!!!!



.....décris moi une exécution pas atroce et digne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .....décris moi une exécution pas atroce et digne


 ... c'est vrai en plus ...  ... je me suis mal exprimé !!!!!


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... c'est vrai en plus ...  ... je me suis mal exprimé !!!!!



...qu'on l'empale !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...qu'on l'empale !!!!!!!


Ah non !!!!!! C'est atroce et indigne ça !!!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... j'ai toujours été terrifié par ces histoires d'exécution ... rien que d'en parler me donne le frisson...
> Quand j'étais au Zaïre, il y avait régulièrement des exécutions publiques dont certaines se déroulaient dans le stade de Kinshasa ... selon la gravité des faits reprochés aux condamnés, ils étaient soit fusillés, soit trucidés à la baïonnette... atroce et indigne !!!!!


 
Oui mais attention, y en qui parlent mal aussi....


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Pixie m'a fait penser à l'Irlande, du coup j'ai réussi à remettre la main sur les photos de l'époque.
Celle-ci, je l'ai prise exprès, sur le moment, justement pour me souvenir des belles choses... Docounet, le titre de ton fil ne pouvait décidément pas mieux tomber. 





Le Matt Molloy's (le pub du flutiste des chieftains, qui venait parfois dire bonjour) par un bel après-midi de février.
J'y ai passé du temps là-dedans...


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

Je decouvre ce fil ou vous dites franchement des trucs passionnants. Moi y'a un truc qui me chatouille de partout, cf mon avatar : ecouter un morceau de musique que l'on ne connait pas, en live. Surtout quand c'est intimiste, ca peut etre a la guitare seche ou au sax : il se passe quelque chose d'incroyable, une communication qui ne passe pas que par l'ouie.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Octobre 2006)

Il y a qques jours en me promenant dans un village, j'ai senti une odeur de cuisine... un parfum de "cuisine de grand-maman"! Ca m'a fait un flash...

Souvenirs de cette époque où je m'arrêtais dîner une première fois chez ma grand-maman, une bonne soupe aux légumes qui mijotait depuis 9h00 sur le fourneau à bois, et ensuite j'allais manger chez mes parents...

Souvenirs de ces tartes aux pommes dont je n'ai jamais retrouvé le goût nulle part... De ces salades de dents-de-lion avec des oeufs et des lardons...

Souvenirs des vendredi où il n'était pas question de faire de la viande!

Souvenirs de ces polenta avec du ragoût...

Souvenirs de cette grand-maman qui m'a élevée...

Souvenirs de cette période insouciante qu'a été mon enfance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Souvenirs de ces polenta avec du ragoût...



Je n'ai mangé de la bonne polenta grassa qu'en Vallée d'Aoste, plus précisemment à Châtillon, serais ce à cet endroit ?    

Souvenirs aussi.


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> odeur de cuisine... un parfum de "cuisine de grand-maman"!
> 
> Souvenirs de ces tartes aux pommes dont je n'ai jamais retrouvé le goût nulle part... De ces salades de dents-de-lion avec des oeufs et des lardons...



Rappels de la bonne cuisine, mijotée par des proches, qui se soucient de nous...  Ça fait du bien, Craquounette.


----------



## HmJ (29 Octobre 2006)

A propos de cuisine : il y a 13 ans, j'etais venu en touriste au Japon sans penser y retourner bosser un jour. Je grimpe le Mont Fuji, 3776 metres, avec une ribambelle de Japonais. Arrive au sommet, je mange pour la premiere fois une soupe de miso et salue comme tout le monde le soleil qui se leve.

13 ans apres, meme si je vis ici depuis plus d'un an, a chaque fois que je reprends de cette soupe, au restaurant comme a la cantine, je revois cette mer de nuage, ces montagnes et le soleil se lever


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2006)

Quand j'étais petite, je jouais souvent avec mon frère à imiter notre opel orange quand on était sur la route sur le siège arrière... Genre, dans un virage on faisait le bruit des pneus, on se tombait dessus mutuellement ou on tournait ensemble les mains pour imiter le volant, on faisait semblant de changer les vitesses, on imitait le bruit du signophile (mon préféré...). Pis on imitait les freins, le parcage, les gens qui gueulent au volant, on faisait des grimaces à la voiture arrière sur l'autoroute. Bref, des bons moments. 

Je m'en rappelle, parce que ce matin, je l'ai refais dans la voiture. Mais cette fois, j'étais seule sur la banquette arrière...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

raaah, l'odeur fra&#238;che des feuilles d'eucalyptus et de la ros&#233;e qui flottait le matin sur notre piscine lorsque nous habitions en Australie... je me souviens de ces samedis matins pass&#233;s &#224; barboter agr&#233;ablement parmi ces senteurs :love:

Et des ptits barbecues-minutes &#224; la bonne franquette sur les temps de midi 

...puis les "shrimps on the barbie" :love: :love: :love:

c'est certain que je n'oublierai jamais  pas un jour ne passe sans que je ne repense &#224; ces 4 ann&#233;es de vie pass&#233;es de l'autre cot&#233; du monde...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ...lorsque nous habitions en Australie...


Pour repondre a quelques questions (ou en Australiiiiieeeuh ?), l'endroit ou nous habitions etait la Gold Coast, a 100 KM de Brisbane, 15 minutes de la plage et region sub-tropicale :love:  (dans un bled du nom de Nerang plus precisement  )


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est interessant ce nouveau thread intitulé " 			Ce message a été supprimé par Amok."
Mais c'est un peu tout le temps pareil en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est interessant ce nouveau thread intitulé " 			Ce message a été supprimé par Amok."
> Mais c'est un peu tout le temps pareil en fait.



c'est le fil reposant, on sait ce qu'on va y trouver. c'est beau une ville la nuit.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est le fil reposant, on sait ce qu'on va y trouver. c'est beau une ville la nuit.



... et puis ça a l'avantage d'être vite lu !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ... et puis ça a l'avantage d'être vite lu !!



Poil au cul...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Poil au cul...



c'est beau un corse la nuit


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

_&#224; la demande de l&#8217;auteur_


----------

